# Постоянные резкие боли в поясничном отделе, множественные грыжи



## LazyBanshee (14 Янв 2017)

Собственно, см. название. Пациенту 50 лет. Сидеть толком не может (а работа сидячая). Дикие боли в спине, отдают в ногу.  Два раза лежала в больнице, один раз там вообще занимались какой-то ерундой и не помогли никак, второй раз (в областной саратовской) было получше, потому что там и ЛФК, и блокады ставили нормально, и массаж, и т.д. Потом ей стало хуже, я полагаю, благодаря нашим мануальным терапевтам, которые на ноги ставят.

От операций открещивается всеми возможными и невозможными способами. Дескать, посмотрела на больных, которых так же прооперировали и они теперь полгода лежат. Теперь хочет покупать за треть зарплаты из-за границы Амбене, чудо-лекарство. (Попытки объяснить, сколько егойные индивидуальные компоненты стоят на самом деле, и что я могу пойти и сейчас их купить в аптеке и в стакане смешать, натыкаются на "ты вечно со мной споришь, потому что ты хочешь казаться умным" и "много отзывов о том, как Амбене спасает людей!" - очень железные заявления.)

Я уже не знаю, что делать. Пожалуйста, помогите. Кто-нибудь. Как-нибудь.

См. снимок МРТ.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2017)

Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

